# Cross Stitch



## rune (Jul 2, 2005)

Now some wouldnt see this as Art.  But some of the designs are so detailed they look like drawings    And some of the fantasy designs are lovely.

Anyone a X Stitch lover?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 2, 2005)

I love doing counted cross stitch, on aida cloth, although I don't like the old-style stamped patterns.  In fact, I'm looking for a project now, as I haven't done any cross-stitch for awhile.  I do, though, think of it as more of a craft than an art, at least as I do it, because I don't make my own patterns.  I'm certainly not that talented.


----------



## rune (Jul 6, 2005)

I to think it's more a craft than art, but some of the designs are very artistic    There are some lovely fantasy designs, and I suppose for those of us that dont have any drawing tallent - like me - this is the nearest I get to doing art


----------



## Alia (Jul 9, 2005)

This is a talent I would love to have.  I dabbled in it a few years ago, but nothing special came about.  I made it one of my new resolutions this year, along with losing weight, and eating right. And I have to admit, cross stitching is the only one I'm failing at.


----------



## rune (Jul 10, 2005)

It does take a little concentration because of the complexity of some of the patterns.  E.g I'm doing a bear design which is only 8" in size and there are about 30 colours involved    So when looking at the pattern I've to becareful to use the right colour, which can be difficult when some of the shades are very similar.

But I think the finished product is worth the effort, as they can look very good.  
I'm wondering if anyone has done any fantasy designs?


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 10, 2005)

One of my favourite pasttimes is counted cross-stitch.  I did three beautiful 'name' pictures for my little Granddaughters.  With each letter of their name I did a Beatrix Potter character.  Luckily they all have four letter names!

There are websites were you can get patterns downloaded, which is a lot cheaper than buying them in a craft shop.

The last cross-stitch I did was of Australian Native Flowers.  I searched for patterns in the craft shops but ended up scanning the patterns from books in the library.


----------

